# Doohickey



## Andre (1/6/15)

This one at Fasttech ($1.87) looks similar to the one @johan made for us.

Very useful little gadget.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10010651/1913700-v20d-0-36-led-two-line-3-digital-direct-current

Reactions: Like 1


----------

